# New Pics of my old ass car.



## PhunkFX (Feb 22, 2002)

*New Pics of my old 4KQ.*

Want the Engine soon? I will be departing from the rest of the car sometime. I will atempt clean it up and rebuild it before i part with it. But this wont be til early 2003. jan feb? mar? So if you have an old 4000 or 5000 that needs a 5cyl. this clean smooth running one will be ready for someone in the future. Not looking to get alot for it. 


























[Modified by PhunkFX, 7:55 PM 8-11-2002]


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: New Pics of my old 4KQ. (PhunkFX)*

That's about the cleanest 4K engine bay I've seen. How'd you get it that clean?


----------



## snowj7 (Mar 29, 2002)

*Re: New Pics of my old 4KQ. (duandcc)*

If you even knew how much of a neat freak this guy is, you'd understand why that's the cleanest 4kq engine bay you've ever seen. He treats his cars better than most people treat their newborns.


----------



## Silly_me (Jul 26, 1999)

*Re: New Pics of my old 4KQ. (PhunkFX)*

You know, since my wife has comandeered the V8 I think I should look into getting a 4000...but of course how many are going to be as clean as yours








Very nice!


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: New Pics of my old 4KQ. (PhunkFX)*

I love 4k's, that is sweeeeeeeeeeeeet!!!!!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PhunkFX (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: New Pics of my old 4KQ. (VWVancouver)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


[Modified by PhunkFX, 4:40 PM 8-12-2002]


----------



## PhunkFX (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: New Pics of my old 4KQ. (VWVancouver)*

Thanks guys. Its not often I get compliments. The norms now are nice riced hondas or those damn NEW cars. Its quite simple to clean the engine bay. I used mostly simple green. Run my car so its really hot, then spray one lots and lots of simple green! I mean LOTS cover the thing. And then let it sit for 5 or so, and go back spray on somemore, and then shoot that thing with the pressure washer for a long long time. If you dont have a pressure washer, go to a local car wash and use theirs. And for finishing touches use tire wet on the rubber plastic and vinyl and stuff. NOT THE BELTS! And Jarrett, I do treat my cars better than other peoples newborns! LOL Lets go out for







soon!


----------



## Trav (Jan 14, 2001)

*Re: New Pics of my old 4KQ. (PhunkFX)*

That is one beautiful 4kq, and will be incredible as a turbo transplant http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## snowj7 (Mar 29, 2002)

*Re: New Pics of my old 4KQ. (PhunkFX)*

Simple green is good stuff. And, yes we will go out and get some







and then wax the Jetta when you get it back!


----------



## blueBeast (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: New Pics of my old 4KQ. (snowj7)*

i need my legs waxed 
what about them??
or maybe our italian friend


----------



## matt007 (May 15, 2001)

*Re: New Pics of my old 4KQ. (blueBeast)*

Make sure you get automotive simple green, regular simple green will hurt your electrical components!


----------



## snowj7 (Mar 29, 2002)

*Re: New Pics of my old 4KQ. (blueBeast)*

Legs waxed? Is that going to be one of the new excuses for weight modifications? You guys are getting ridiculous!


----------



## blueBeast (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: New Pics of my old 4KQ. (snowj7)*

yeah soon we'll start talkin 'bout air cuts and poop and now drawers like the racin gti king!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## snowj7 (Mar 29, 2002)

*Re: New Pics of my old 4KQ. (blueBeast)*

Yeah when you weigh 275 pounds it's pretty ridiculous to claim you won because your weight reduction for this particular race was not wearing any skivies.


----------



## blueBeast (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: New Pics of my old 4KQ. (snowj7)*

um i guess you forgot all 'bout the no end caps you silly guy/freak!!!!


----------



## snowj7 (Mar 29, 2002)

*Re: New Pics of my old 4KQ. (blueBeast)*

No end caps? So back to the original subject... yes Ricky, that's one damn clean engine bay!


----------



## PhunkFX (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: New Pics of my old 4KQ. (snowj7)*

thanks jarrett, please fix yours or find me another one.


----------



## euro_vw (Jun 5, 2001)

*Re: New Pics of my old 4KQ. (duandcc)*

quote:[HR][/HR]That's about the cleanest 4K engine bay I've seen. How'd you get it that clean?[HR][/HR]​You haven't seen my Audi 4K engine bay yet. I might take pics tomorrow.
BTW, that darn engine bay looks just like my old VW Quantum. 


[Modified by euro_vw, 9:52 PM 9-10-2002]


----------



## snowj7 (Mar 29, 2002)

*Re: New Pics of my old 4KQ. (PhunkFX)*

Fix mine or find you another one? What's that supposed to mean?


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: New Pics of my old 4KQ. (snowj7)*

Is that grey foil on the lower sides a rare option in USA? When I was in Portland, OR a few weeks ago I saw a Tornado red 4k with the same treatment. I've never seen pics this in Europe.


----------



## snowj7 (Mar 29, 2002)

*Re: New Pics of my old 4KQ. (PerL)*

Yes, that was a factory option, but it's not something you'll see very often, also you can't get them anymore unless you find a set in the junkyard.


----------



## euro_vw (Jun 5, 2001)

*Re: New Pics of my old 4KQ. (snowj7)*

sorry for messing up this post, but I wanted to show my Audi's engine compartment.


























[Modified by euro_vw, 6:15 PM 9-14-2002]


----------



## Aw614 (May 9, 2001)

*Re: New Pics of my old 4KQ. (euro_vw)*

quote:[HR][/HR]That's about the cleanest 4K engine bay I've seen. How'd you get it that clean?

You haven't seen my Audi 4K engine bay yet. I might take pics tomorrow.
BTW, that darn engine bay looks just like my old VW Quantum. 
Your right it does look like the engine bay in the Quantum. I better start cleaning mine. 
[Modified by euro_vw, 9:52 PM 9-10-2002][HR][/HR]​


----------



## snowj7 (Mar 29, 2002)

*Re: New Pics of my old 4KQ. (euro_vw)*

Damn, that looks like it's right of the lot.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: New Pics of my old 4KQ. (euro_vw)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
BTW, that darn engine bay looks just like my old VW Quantum. [HR][/HR]​Of course it does, it's (almost) the same car!


----------



## PhunkFX (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: New Pics of my old 4KQ. (PerL)*

euro_vw, that 4000 looks differnt, is that a 4cyl, 2wd? Looks it to me? I never saw the rad and a/c condencer in front of the engine on a 5cyl 4000.


----------



## euro_vw (Jun 5, 2001)

*Re: New Pics of my old 4KQ. (PhunkFX)*

quote:[HR][/HR]euro_vw, that 4000 looks differnt, is that a 4cyl, 2wd? Looks it to me? I never saw the rad and a/c condencer in front of the engine on a 5cyl 4000.[HR][/HR]​You're right, it's 4 cyl auto


----------



## blueBeast (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: New Pics of my old 4KQ. (PhunkFX)*

just to let everyone know 
ricki's car is the poop!
i drove it last night and it feels better then a new car !!
mad props to 'im
those recaro's grab you and then the car grabs the road and ur off!!!!
thing is mad sweet 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## blueBeast (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: New Pics of my old 4KQ. (blueBeast)*

due to unsightly consequences of last post 
*ricky
that is how you spell it
now plz no more name callin


----------



## blueBeast (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: New Pics of my old 4KQ. (blueBeast)*

ricky's car is the white car
and jarett i beat you bad boy even w/ ur weight reduction
and no more excuses please!!!!


----------



## snowj7 (Mar 29, 2002)

*Re: New Pics of my old 4KQ. (blueBeast)*

I think it was honestly a closer race because of the fact I had no hood on my car. Next time I'm shaving my legs and going commando.... with the hood off, then I'm bound to win.


----------



## PhunkFX (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: New Pics of my old 4KQ. (snowj7)*

Dont forget to take a pre-race POOP, LOL!


----------



## blueBeast (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: New Pics of my old 4KQ. (snowj7)*

yeah well next time i'm gonna take my gas cap and engine cover off so that should be good for about 2 car lengths!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PhunkFX (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: New Pics of my old 4KQ. (blueBeast)*

OK thats enough, time to kill this thread.........


----------



## snowj7 (Mar 29, 2002)

*Re: New Pics of my old 4KQ. (PhunkFX)*

Hey, Wouldn't be a party without a pooper...... by the way Rick, have I mentioned that that's a lovely engine bay you have there. Oh yeah.....Driving that car kicks a$$ too, I'm pretty sure I took that turn last night at about 85 without so much as a squeal from your tires.


----------



## PhunkFX (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: New Pics of my old 4KQ. (snowj7)*

I'm glad you guys like it.


----------

